# Autistic Kids [ASD] English Trainers/Schools in Munich, Germany



## Dianakrish

Hallo

My son who is 2 years 6 months old was diagnosed with Autism 3 months back and he is undergoing Behavioural Therapy in India.
Me and my husband, both are working in Munich, Germany. 
I have no idea which school to contact or whom to speak to put my son in Theraphy or in special schools in Munich, Germany.
Is there any parents like me who can help to know the informations in bringing up an autistic child in Munich, germany?
Its really difficult to be away from our littleone, so trying every single chance to find out a way to give the littleone, support and love.
when searched in internet, could not find anything useful.
Could anyone share the details of anything related to Austisc Spectrum Disorder
or English speaking Trainers or schools in munich, germany who can help us?

Thanks
Diana


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Diana. 
It has been discussed on the forum a while ago.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...utism-spectrum-disorder-education-my-son.html
Hope it helps.


----------



## Dianakrish

Thanks James


----------

